# Deerskin Topper



## Kyle (Apr 9, 2004)

We picked up our new topper from Deerksin last week and we could not be happier. We had it customized to fit our needs and the finished product was great.

Thank you to Andy, Greg and their shop crew for all that they did in building our topper. We couldn't be any happier with the craftsmanship and customer service. 

If you are in the market, we would highly recommend them :!: 

Kyle


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

Beautiful rig!


----------



## Kyle (Apr 9, 2004)

Thank you


----------



## brett k. (Mar 15, 2006)

looks great


----------

